# 5 Terrifying Secrets About Riding in an Ambulance



## ffemt8978 (May 15, 2012)

5 Terrifying Secrets About Riding in an Ambulance

http://www.cracked.com/article_19798_5-terrifying-secrets-about-riding-in-ambulance.html


----------



## mycrofft (May 15, 2012)

I have neck pain from alternatively nodding my head, shaking  my head, and craning my neck forward in disbelief.


----------



## Anjel (May 15, 2012)

I think that is a ridiculous article.


----------



## Tigger (May 15, 2012)

The part about ambulances blowing up is a bit overblown, but the rest of it has too many overtones of truth to not be scary.

Surprised they didn't mention cost. I received a bill for my own 17 BLS transport following a ski crash...900 dollars?!?!?!?!


----------



## medicdan (May 15, 2012)

Each fact is a half-truth, statistics carefully worded to remain barely true, but in a dishonest light. Who ever said sensationalism didn't sell?


----------



## BeachMedic (May 15, 2012)

No offense but really? A ridiculous article? Sensationalism?

It's CRACKED magazine. 

Take it for what it is. Have a few laughs and then forget about it.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 15, 2012)

BeachMedic said:


> No offense but really? A ridiculous article? Sensationalism?
> 
> It's CRACKED magazine.
> 
> Take it for what it is. Have a few laughs and then forget about it.



There's a reason I posted in the the Lounge instead of the News forum.


----------



## Hunter (May 15, 2012)

Lol... One of it ambulances actually caught fire randomly a few weeks back <.<


----------



## mm505 (May 16, 2012)

Number 4 was my favorite:  Why did it take you so long?

My favorite question to the ones who asked me that was "So, when did YOU call 911?"  They usually said some 4 letter words to me and walked off!

:rofl:


----------



## firetender (May 16, 2012)

*Something of value?*

As usual, I had a different take on it. The whole piece was peppered with unavoidable facts, but what I liked most was the dialogue that came from it.

I blogged it here: http://emsoutsideagitator.com/2012/05/emss-terrifying-secrets/


----------



## RocketMedic (May 16, 2012)

It's always great to see yourself in Cracked.


----------



## Notown (May 26, 2012)

I find it hard to believe that the patient restraints are "hardly used". 
You may not use all of them all of the time but come on... Hardly used!!


----------



## Tigger (May 26, 2012)

Notown said:


> I find it hard to believe that the patient restraints are "hardly used".
> You may not use all of them all of the time but come on... Hardly used!!



They are where I work and I do my fair sure of psych transports. If I show in an ER and the patient is combative enough, I am going to see if an ALS unit is availed to transport the patient under chemical restraint as I feel that is the "less harm" option for the patient. If we show up to someone's house and they need restraints I'm calling for the police. Generally police presence will calm the patient enough to be cooperative, if not well then we have enough hands to properly restrain someone. I refuse to restrain someone with just my partner and I, two people is just not enough to ensure that unnecessary injury will not occur during the "take down" and restraint process.


----------



## usalsfyre (May 26, 2012)

Notown said:


> I find it hard to believe that the patient restraints are "hardly used".
> You may not use all of them all of the time but come on... Hardly used!!



Physical restraints? Haven't used them in years. Chemical sedation? Rather often. 

Physical restraint without sedation is not only cruel, it's dangerous.


----------



## Notown (May 26, 2012)

When I said restraints I was thinking more along the lines of back board straps and such. Not so much actually restraining the patient. My fault.


----------



## Remeber343 (May 26, 2012)

Man, I hate it when my ambulance spontaneously combusts.  Driving down the road, minding your own business an bam, great balls of fire....


----------



## saskvolunteer (May 26, 2012)

firetender said:


> As usual, I had a different take on it. The whole piece was peppered with unavoidable facts, but what I liked most was the dialogue that came from it.
> 
> I blogged it here: http://emsoutsideagitator.com/2012/05/emss-terrifying-secrets/



I was reading your blog a couple days ago and really liked what you wrote.


----------



## beandip4all (May 26, 2012)

Remeber343 said:


> Man, I hate it when my ambulance spontaneously combusts.  Driving down the road, minding your own business an bam, great balls of fire....



Rest assured, ambulances don't explode as often as uhauls


----------



## shannonlovesth (Jun 2, 2012)

I honestly agree 100% with number 4 about the abuse of the system.


----------



## MRSA (Jun 5, 2012)

Hunter said:


> Lol... One of it ambulances actually caught fire randomly a few weeks back <.<



Man why do you get to have all the fun!

I only had a car fire last week, and I died laughing because the occupants were totally fine, but standing in the smoke staring at the fire. Like moths to the flame, they were!

She still didn't know how it caught on fire on the off ramp of the freeway ;D


And as for this article, WOW I just love it! I love the picture of the ambulance exploding, that is just bananas! I love you can see the roof coming off, it just fascinates me!

Though for what its worth someone crashed into our Mod about two months ago and it just WRECKED the Honda Civic and only decently dented the front end of the rig. That had me laughing after I heard my crewmen were okay.

And for what it's worth, I agree HEAVILY with the stress level increase of hearing alarms, bells, and whistles. My husband can't play this PS3 game I got him without cringing because you get calls via a nextel chirp. We both kind of jump and chuckle uneasily thinking we're both at work.

But what really cracks me up is the busted up house, I've felt like I could've done that at least three times in my one year in EMS and all of them were on 24 hour shifts. Damn you, nextel chirps. DAMN YOU.


----------

